# Posts in Off Topic?



## Michael (Apr 24, 2007)

I just noticed that when I post in the Off Topic forum, it doesn't add to my post count?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah, it's been like this since Chris made the 100k thread


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 24, 2007)

That's a 10-4.


----------



## Michael (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh ok, I never noticed it until just now.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeah, old news. Chris did it to try and stop blatant post whoring.


----------

